# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] αρσενικό cockatiel 9 μηνών

## abalis

Χαρίζω αρσενικό cockatiel 9 μηνών. Τον είχα πάρει πριν από 3 μήνες γιατί μου έφυγε το αρσενικό που είχα και δεν ήθελα να μείνει μόνη της η θηλυκιά. Δυστυχώς μου πέθανε η θηλυκιά από πρόβλημα που της δημιουργήθηκε από δυστοκία. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί από αυτά που συνέβησαν και δεν θέλω να τον κρατήσω. Θα τον δώσω όμως μόνο σε κάποιον που έχει κάποιο θηλυκό cockatiel και μεγάλο κλουβί. Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα!

----------


## Athina

Καλησπέρα Ανδρέα!
Μπορείς να μας πεις περιοχή?
Εύχομαι όπου και να πάει να περνάει καλά και να τον φροντίζουν όπως του αξίζει!!!

----------


## abalis

Είμαι στην Αθήνα, στο Νέο Ηράκλειο. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νομίζω ότι το παιδί εδώ θα είναι ο ιδανικός για να αποκτήσει το κοκατίλ σου !!*  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...F%8C-cockatiel

*Λυπάμαι πολύ για ότι σου συνέβη !!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

Σου το είχα ήδη γράψει στο προφίλ σου το πρωί, αλλά μάλλον δεν το είδες..
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## abalis



----------


## abalis



----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ενδιαφερομαι για τον κουκλο σου.....Μενω Μεταμορφωση.....Γειτωνες δηλαδη...Οτι θες με ρωτας

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μιλαμε πραγματικα για κουκλο!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Όντως... είναι πανέμορφος !!!! *

----------


## mitsman

ειναι καταπληκτικος!!!  ψηφιζω να το δωσεις στον Νικο με κλειστα ματια!!! θα περασει τελεια!!!!!!!!! βαζω και υπογραφη!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ψηφο εμπιστοσυνης αλλα μην το κανεις δημοσια.....χαχαχα........


να ξερεις παντως πως αν μου τον δωσει εχοντας βαλει το χερακι σου δεν θα σου δωσω τον μισο.....χαχαχα.....μην περιμενεις μεριδιο οσο και αν βοηθησες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αν δεν εψαχνε καποιον που να εχει ηδη καποιο θηλυκο, θα τον διεκδικουσα και εγω  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πάρα πολύ όμορφος!!!! Κρίμα που δεν τον κρατάς όμως...

----------


## abalis

Καλημέρα Νίκο.

Αυτό που θέλω να εξασφαλίσω ότι θα τον έχει κάποιος που θα τον φροντίζει σώστα. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ότι θα ικανοποιούνται τουλάχιστον οι παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:
1) Να έχει τουλάχιστον ένα θηλυκό για συντροφιά.
2) Το κλουβί του να είναι ευρύχωρο τουλάχιστον σαν αυτό που είχα εγώ για τα δικά μου.
3) Να ασχολείται ο ιδιοκτήτης του μαζί του και να τον βγάζει από το κλουβί του τακτικά.

Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ήμερος ακόμα αλλά δεν τον λες και άγριο. Αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος μαζί του θα εξημερωθεί. Σε αυτούς τους 2-3 μήνες που τον έχω, παρόλο που είχαμε προβλήματα με το θηλυκό, είμαστε σε ένα σημείο που όταν τον βγάζω από το κλουβί ανεβαίνει σε ένα ξυλάκι που κρατάω και τρώει λιχουδιές από το χέρι μου.

Εσύ έχεις όλα αυτά τα κατοικίδια που βλέπω στο προφίλ σου; Τα κοκατίλ τα βγάζεις από το κλουβί τους; Τους έχεις ψαλιδισμένα φτερά;

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τον δίνω με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση και ότι ήθελα να τον κρατήσω. Δημιουργούνται όμως πολλά προβλήματα στην καθημερινότητά μας. Γι' αυτό κοιτάζω να τον δώσω τώρα που δεν έχει εξοικειωθεί ακόμα μαζί μας.

----------


## abalis

Αυτά που έγραψα στο Νίκο είναι θέματα για τα οποία με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω και από οποιονδήποτε άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο. Προσπάθησα να σας στείλω Π.Μ. αλλά δεν έχω αρκετά posts στο forum και δεν μου το επέτρεπε. Συνεπώς Χρήστο απευθύνομαι και σε εσένα.

----------


## χρηστος

οκ εγώ σου έστειλα μήνυμα γιατί όντως εχω ένα μόνο θηλυκό http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...810#post447810 και ψάχνω για 1 αρσενικό 
το κλουβί που εχω είναι σαν αυτό αλλά λίγο μεγαλύτερο http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...Z8lVjpepN4mBh5

----------


## abalis

Συγχωρέστε με που δεν σας απαντάω με Π.Μ., αλλά έχω λίγα posts και δεν μου το επιτρέπει το forum. Θα ήθελα, αν δεν σας ενοχλεί, να μου στείλετε φωτογραφίες με τα cockatiel σας και το κλουβί σας.

Thnaks.

----------


## χρηστος

δες εδώ είχα κάνει και παρουσίαση όταν νόμιζα ότι ήταν αρσενικό  :: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9/page2

----------


## abalis

Χρήστο, από τις φωτογραφίες σου δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω το μέγεθος του κλουβιού. Αν μπορείς στείλε μου μία άλλη.

----------


## χρηστος

ποιο μετά γιατί τώρα δεν μπορώ
για την ακρίβεια το κλουβί που εχω τώρα είναι μικρο έχει διαστάσεις 50χ40χ70 μ π υ από βδομάδα περιμένω αυτό στο λινκ

----------


## abalis

Εγώ τον έχω σε αυτό το κλουβί.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

γεια σ ενδιαφερομαι για το κοκατιλακι σ δεν εχω αλλο αλλα συντομα θα αποκτησω εχψ δυο εγγλεζικα παπαγαλακι το ενα ειναι 26 ημερον και το ταιζω στο στωμα και το αλλο ειναι 3χρονον και το εχω εξιμερωση δλδ κανουμε πολλες αγαπουλες εχω ενα πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι δευτερο μενωω περισσο ημαστε διπλα απο οτι ειδα θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα τηλ σ να επικινοσισω για να ερθω να το δω και αν θες να μ το δωσεις?ειμαι πολυ καλη παπαγαλομανα χαχαχ το θελω παρα πολυ

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

ειναι ποιο μεγαλο το δικο μ σ τετοιο εγω το ενα το εγγλεζακι το αλλο ειναι ακομα μωρακι για να το βαλω ακομα τωρα βγαλαμε πουπουλακια

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναταλία ο Ανδρέας όπως θα διάβασες έδωσε κάποιες προυποθέσεις παραπάνω, για το άτομο στο οποίο θα δώσει το μικρό του!
Θέλει να έχει ένα θηλυκό ήδη για παρέα και επίσης να δει φωτογραφίες από το κλουβί του!

Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα χάριζα σε κάποιον που το πρώτο του ποστ είναι στις αγγελίες, όσο καλός ιδιοκτήτης και αν ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι αφου ουσιαστικά δεν μπορεί να σχηματιστεί γνώμη με 1-2 ποστ...
*Οδηγός ανταλλαγής και δωρεάς πτηνών και άλλων ζώων*Ανδρέα σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις τον οδηγό που έχουμε φτιάξει, για να εξασφαλίσεις το καλύτερο μέλλον για το μικρό σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν... για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα και να μη χαλάμε το θέμα του Ανδρέα.
Αρχικά έχω αφαιρέσει όλα τα ποστ που δεν έχουν σχέση με την αγγελία, διότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βρίσκονται εκεί. Είναι στη διάθεση της ομάδας διαχείρισης παρ'ολ'αυτά και οι ανάλογες συστάσεις θα γίνουν στη Ναταλία σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.
Ο ρόλος μου σαν Admin έχει κάποιες υποχρεώσεις. Μία από αυτές είναι να δώσω στον Ανδρέα να διαβάσει το κείμενο που δίνουμε σε όλα τα παιδιά που δημιουργούν μία νέα αγγελία για πρώτη φορά!
Δεν έχουμε τίποτα προσωπικό με κανέναν, αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Απλά το φόρουμ έχει κάποιους κανόνες σωστής λειτουργίας και αυτοί καλό είναι να τηρούνται.

Παρακαλώ τα ποστ που πιθανόν να ακολουθήσουν μετά από αυτό, να είναι μόνο για να εξασφαλίσουμε ένα εκπληκτικό σπιτικό για τον κούκλο του Ανδρέα, είτε αν αυτός που θα τον πάρει έχει 1 είτε 10000 ποστ..
Ευχαριστώ όλους για την κατανόηση!

----------


## abalis

Καλησπέρα σας.

Να με συγχωρέσετε αλλά τελικά το μετάνιωσα! Δεν μου πάει να τον δώσω! Θα ψάξω να βρω μία θηλυκιά για να έχει παρέα.
Θα ανοίξω μία αγγελία για να δω αν υπάρχει κανένας που θα ήθελε να μου δώσει ένα θηλυκό.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

